# Robotech (using Fuzion/Mekton Zeta) in Nashua, NH



## Nine Hands (Mar 14, 2004)

We have a weekly Robotech game taking place at the Wizard's Tower in Nashua, NH from 7pm to midnight or so on Saturday nights.

The game system is basically Fuzion/Mekton Zeta and is heavily customized to fit the genre.  It is easy to learn and the GM is on the ball with rules.

As a group we are looking for a couple of players to round out the squadron.  We have 5 people now, would like 6 at the most.  

The story is STRONGLY character driven and it is the BEST game I have played in years, possibly my entire life.  If anyone has any interest, drop by the store or give them a call and ask for John Saturday night.  If you drop by and talk to Lisa, she is my wife and can fill you in on things if you are interested.

You can call the store for directions: 603-594-0521


----------



## Nine Hands (Apr 18, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Nine Hands (May 1, 2004)

We have one more slot open.  It would be great to finally get the squadron up to 6 people again.


----------



## Nine Hands (Jul 22, 2004)

*bump*


----------

